# Two open spots saturday june 2nd



## lonestarbluewater (Apr 20, 2016)

Leaving from freeport @630am will be targeting snapper kings ling mahi and possibly golden tilefish depending on weather $250 each and 2 open spots on sunday june 3rd on donzi $350 each call or text for mpre info 832 287 0802


----------

